# couple new dempsey pics



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

male in his cave


















female, messy, messy eaters!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, they look pretty big


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

the male is about 5 inches or a little more and the female is closer to 4-4.5


----------



## ghost716 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sooner or later I will be getting free dempseys. My brother has a pair that laid eggs once, but they ate their fry. Hopefully they will spawn again soon, and I will just have to rescue some of the fry. Tracy


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

yea i am hoping that these 2 spawn soon, i got some pics of them both together and when i get home i will post them on here.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

new, better photos


----------

